# My first ever betta!!



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

well i went back to the lfs today to see if the betta i saw yesterday was still there... and he was!

i dont know much about bettas (him being my first) but it looks like he has ripped his fins or got fin rot? do you think they will grow back or no?

i personally think hes soo pretty, couldnt get a clear pic of him so took 2 vids of him at lfs. the other betta in the video is the one that got imported with him but sold already.

shame you cant really see how bright and shimmery his colours are!

you think i should have him or look for a more healthy one?

any opinion appreciated


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he's a crowntail his fins are supposed to look spikey like that hes very pretty!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

wow hes very pretty I just looked again :-D here are my 2 crowntail Kaji is red and Koori is the blackish one


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

i know he is a crown tail but if you look at the tail, it looks stumpy with a few odd whispy bits. so looks like hes had fin rot/ripped tail and its growing back?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations  He's really pretty.

I agree he's a crown tail but he does look like he has a few rays that were broken off. They should grow back no problem.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

warm clean water will do wonders for him


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

He's so pretty! I bet he'd like some hiding places though :3


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

yea if you watch the last few seconds of the first vid it looks like the top half of his tail has be cut sort of thing?

yea when he goes into his new tank here next week he will be spoilt dont worry.

was just worried about his tail but if it will grow back, he will look even prettier!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Some TLC a new home and a parent to adore him and he will blossom like a ...well like a cherry blossom hehe


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

what colour would you say he is?

im tempted to move my goldfish from their new 70 litre tank so he can have that lol!

but think i will buy him a 25 litre one hmmmm take decide!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He looks gorgeous! I'd call him either "fancy" or "butterfly" with a bit of grizzle on his body. 

Maybe even marble if he decides he wants to switch things up on you!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

when i first saw him i thought it was unusual having a white body, brown head and red/pink/blue fins! cant wait to see him in full health.

whats the best way to help his fins to grow?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> when i first saw him i thought it was unusual having a white body, brown head and red/pink/blue fins! cant wait to see him in full health.
> 
> whats the best way to help his fins to grow?


Clean water, warm temps & quality food, IMO/E. 

He is VERY pretty & will be even MORE lovely once everything settles down & his tail re-grows. :-D


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on your first betta!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

are these two foods (i think they are the same just different pics on tub) ok for the betta?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tetra-Betta-C...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item415728050e

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tetra-Betta-F...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4cf33e423b


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

or

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ocean-Nutriti...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4aa693c14b

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hikari-Betta-...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3364bc2d84


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's a purple-red butterfly!!! SO PRETTY  
I'd go for the third food choice, it's the best of the best as far as betta pellets go.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Aw congrats!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

bought an aquarium this afternoon! the aquael bowl 25 litres 

cant decide on what colour gravel to go for? would it be ok to have glass beads in there? so then they wouldnt be sharp and come in soo many colours?

thanks for the advice on food  i will ger the ocean pro!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmm just seen on website a local breeder has just had this one shipped in.... you reckon one in vid or this one??


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

His fins probably got dinged during shipping. He will regrow his fins naturally. congrats on your purchase


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

so you think it is def ripped not fin rot?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> hmmm just seen on website a local breeder has just had this one shipped in.... you reckon one in vid or this one??


He is a real BEAUTY!!!! Tough call - and THAT is how we all end up with MULTIPLE bettas!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

tell me about it! im already planning on how i can fit another tank in the room.... lol

shame my new tank is only 6 gallons! hmmmm


you think i am better off gettin the ripped betta or that one ^^^ as a first betta?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> tell me about it! im already planning on how i can fit another tank in the room.... lol
> 
> shame my new tank is only 6 gallons! hmmmm
> 
> ...


Well, ya could DIVIDE the tank & get them both! :-D

If just one, though, I just don't know - guess that would be up to you. Personally, I like this second one better, but that's just me - it's really your decision to make.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

I did think that but firstly would 3 ish gallons be enough for them? And secondly its a bowl shape so impossible to put a divider in? 

Decisions have never been my strong point lol


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> I did think that but firstly would 3 ish gallons be enough for them? And secondly its a bowl shape so impossible to put a divider in?
> 
> Decisions have never been my strong point lol


Yes, 3 gals. a piece would be enough, but, no, I don't think you CAN divide a "bowl" shaped unit! :-(

Well, guess you will just have to purchase a second tank!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm I have a spare 45 litre normal tank spare but no stand to put it on. Buy a stand and divide it so I have 3 bettas? Lol


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> Hmmm I have a spare 45 litre normal tank spare but no stand to put it on. Buy a stand and divide it so I have 3 bettas? Lol


There ya go!!!! :-D


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Went back to see him today and his tail is even shorter all over now  so although he's super pretty.... I have decided not to have him


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> Went back to see him today and his tail is even shorter all over now  so although he's super pretty.... I have decided not to have him


Awwww - sorry to hear that. Was the other one you were looking at still there? If not, another will come along that strikes your fancy! :-D


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

The pinky one? Yea he is  he's 4 times the price tho so abit stuck on what to do


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

But, then, he's four times as good looking - LOL!!!!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

I can tell your a bad influence.... lol

What colour is the pinky one? He almost has dragon body doesn't he?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LouCB said:


> I can tell your a bad influence.... lol
> 
> What colour is the pinky one? He almost has dragon body doesn't he?


So I've been told - they don't call me "Trouble" for nothin'!!!! :lol:

He does seem to and, seriously, he is VERY pretty!!!


----------

